# NEMBAfest 2013



## from_the_NEK (Jan 30, 2013)

Kingdom Trails are really getting good mileage out of the pictures I gave them back in 2006 

http://www.skiburke.com/shop/mountain-events/new-england-mountain-bike-festival.html

Along the lines of NEMBAfest, I wonder where the camping area will be this year. The field they used last year is likely going to be a huge hotel building construction site this year.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

One of these years I'm going to make it up there for this...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

bvibert said:


> One of these years I'm going to make it up there for this...



I wouldn't mind going or at least get up and ride the Kingdom Trails.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I wouldn't mind going or at least get up and ride the Kingdom Trails.



Exactly!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 26, 2013)

We should plan an AZ weekend up there.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I wouldn't mind going or at least get up and ride the Kingdom Trails.



Trev is not too far away from KT and Milstone. We could crash & party at his pad


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> We should plan an AZ weekend up there.



:beer:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 27, 2013)

So the question then becomes, Nemba fest weekend or another weekend? Day or 2?


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 1, 2013)

Haven't been to one of these in probably 13-14 years. It was in Randolph VT that year. Good times and fond memories of the bunny hop competition among others.


----------

